

Incubus London – an incubator based on a bus (N/B: what does that even mean??) - marmarlade
http://www.incubusldn.com/

======
CmonDev
Here is the meaning:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incubus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incubus)

~~~
marmarlade
I wonder if they simply ignored all the negative connotations with Incubus
when picking the name because it was 'oh so good a pun'.

I.e. very male-centric, all about preying on women, ...

I also hear Brandon Boyd is a mentor _.

_ I'm possibly exaggerating

------
anorborg
"No one knows what it means, but it's provocative"

